# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software)  مساعدة

## ighdriss

مساعدة من فضلكم في فك شفرتz520A  ببوكس ستول من فضلكم لأني وجدت صعوب مع هذا البوكس

----------


## yassin55

ممكن رفع الانفو حق الجهاز علىى السيتول 
الطريقه 
فتح قايمه sony ericsson اختار موديل الجهاز ومنها تذهب الى settings تصحح على اول خيار signed mode 
من ثما ترجع قائمه sony ericsson وتعمل Identify

----------


## ighdriss

RUNNING v 1.1416/01.15/UNI
CARD SERIAL 00208907
PLEASE UPGRADE USBFLASH DRIVER 02.00.00.01
CFG:000000000000
llbug: COM6 open error: "Le périphérique n'est pas connecté"
CAN'T LOAD IDENTIFICATION LOADER.
Elapsed: 0 secs.
CFG:000000000000
llbug: [\\?\USB#Vid_0fce&Pid_d025#357197005487916_0#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}] open error: "Paramètre incorrect"
CAN'T LOAD IDENTIFICATION LOADER.
Elapsed: 20 secs.
SIGNED MODE (USING SERVER)
CFG:100000000000
llbug: [\\?\USB#Vid_0fce&Pid_d025#357197005487916_0#{a5dcbf10-6530-11d2-901f-00c04fb951ed}] open error: "Paramètre incorrect"
CAN'T LOAD IDENTIFICATION LOADER.
Elapsed: 15 secs.

----------


## ighdriss

ممكن مساعدتي لم أستطع قراأت identify

----------


## ighdriss

RUNNING v 1.1416/01.15/UNI
CARD SERIAL 00208907
PLEASE UPGRADE USBFLASH DRIVER 02.00.00.01
SIGNED MODE (USING SERVER)
CFG:100000000000
ChipID: 8040, EMP protocol: 0301
PHONE DOMAIN: "RETAIL"
PHONE CID: 0036 
SPEED: 921600
LDR: 061113 1250 ALUCXC125872_COMPACTPRODUCTION_ID_LOADER P3L
FLASH ID: 890D
OTP: LOCKED:1 CID:36 PAF:1 IMEI:35719700548791 CERT:RED
ACTIVE CID: 36 COLOR: RED 
Model (from GDFS): Z520a
Brand: Generic Trade
MAPP CXC article: R3J017      prgCXC1123021_NAM_1_ZB
MAPP CXC version: R3J017
Language Package: AMERICA_1
CDA article: CDA102436/176
CDA version: 060906
Default article: cxc1250151
Default version: R3J017
NETWORK LOCKED
SERVICE PROVIDER LOCKED
CORPORATE LOCKED
PROVIDER: 310-410 
USERCODE: 0000 
Elapsed: 3 secs.

----------


## ighdriss

هل يجب تفليشه ثم فتح الشبك ممكن طريقة ترتيب FLACHA

----------

